# Jaw locking?



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

When I yawn, open mouth to eat etc.. it just locks up so Im stuck with my mouth wide open. Its painful to close because I sometimes have to physically knock it back shut with my hand or force it to 'click' back. Ive noticed Ive had it for a couple of years now but recently its become a real problem. Anyone else have this? Im scared to tell the doctor because it just sounds weird. lol.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like TMJ. My jaw pops, so I got diagnosed with TMJ but never got treatment because it was never really worth it. But my jaw has locked open a few times before.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanx this sounds alot like whats happening. 
It really doesnt take much for my jaw to lock lately. I dont even have to open that wide! It just gets stuck! It used to happen maybe once every couple of months, but now its almost everyday! Im getting embarrassed when it happens in public and the pain is horrible, almost like a pinched nerve. Is treatment really not worth it? 

I might also mention my hip joint is not great either. Sometimes my leg pops out of the socket and I 'click' it back in, I also get the same horrible pain when that happens. I thought that might be related to being born with a 'clicky hip'.. whatever that means.

But its just strange that both those parts, hip and jaw, feel like they dislocate and I have to physically knock em back in! 
I feel like tinman from the wizard of oz sometimes!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

ohh now im definately going to ask the doc about this, because I get migraines alot, and I see they can be caused by this.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

My jaw does that too. It only happens if I yawn though. I have to make sure that my mouth doesn't open very wide whenever I do yawn. It's pretty painful if I don't.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, that sounds like TMJ. I'd have it checked out, it can lead to potential really bad health problems if left untreated.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I think your case sounds like it should be checked out. Though the scary thing is that surgery is the only real way to get it fixed and sometimes even the surgery won't fix it. My jaw just cracks a little bit if I shift the lower jaw to the side so I just avoid doing that. I think it's pretty common for the jaw to 'pop' though. Locking so frequently is another story..

I'm scared to go to the dentist just because they make you open your mouth wide and I just can't physically do it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

My jaw's been popping lately... I know it's cause of my cross-bite  Damn doctor that delivered me...I think that ******* caused it, using those forceps to pull me out... damn doctors get in too big of a hurry, all they care about is getting their nice big paycheck.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I've never had my jaw actually lock, but my dentist said it could because of the popping that happens when I yawn.

His suggestion was while you're yawning to try and touch your tongue to the roof of your mouth. It will help to keep your mouth from opening as wide, and hopefully save you from self-inflicted blows to the jaw.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My ex had this problem on occasion. :um It sucked. It was mainly my fault though.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> My ex had this problem on occasion. :um It sucked. It was mainly my fault though.


:roll


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> :roll


Haha... what? Oh wait, is your mind in the gutter?!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> My ex had this problem on occasion. :um It sucked. It was mainly my fault though.


Were you so boring that she yawned a lot? Or were you responsible for clocking her in the jaw as necessary?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Were you so boring that she yawned a lot? Or were you responsible for clocking her in the jaw as necessary?


No?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I didnt know it was so common! Hmm sounds like theres not much that can be done for it.



Thomas Paine said:


> My ex had this problem on occasion. :um It sucked. It was mainly my fault though.


I knew this would come up at some time. lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol TP. Friend of mine had this problem, his was bad though, he had to drive 30km to the hospital with his mouth locked open to get it sorted out. Not sure what the deal was after but I will ask him and see what he says.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I had this happen every time I yawned. My jaw would lock open then I had to force it shut. It only pops out now and straight back in. 

I was seeing a chiropractor for various reasons and had him look at it. He actually fixed it for a while. Then I stopped going and it has come back. 

I just figured it was from sport, copping elbows to the head.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

that happened once i was given a dose of haloperidal, of course its very common with antipsyhotics


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my sister had something similar, said it was really painful. She had an operation for it in the end and it's been fine since.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm starting to develop this TMJ. Haven't had a lockup yet, but all of a sudden, it clicks when I chew.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I yawned really wide once and my jaw locked. There was nothing I could do to unlock it. It freaked me out - I ended up going to the hospital. The doctor gave me some medication (I forget what - I think it started with a 'p') it was pretty strong. The muscle around the jaw ended up relaxing and my jaw eventually unlocked. It hasn't happened since and I am always careful not to open my mouth really wide when I yawn now. I don't think I could go through with any surgery to fix it. It would be nice not to have to worry everytime I yawn.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I was eating a chicken and salad roll on the weekend and struggled. My jaw would lock every time I tried to take a bit. Was a little embarrassing and I think it was annoying the girl near me. Cause it makes a pretty bad noise when I pop it back. 

I had actually seen a chiropractor many years ago, and he adjusted it and fixed it, obviously back to bad now but maybe that is something people could look at.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

My jaw doesn't lock up. I hear that clicking/popping noise when I open my mouth wide. But I don't really have noticeable pain associated when doing it so I guess I don't have TMJ. It does sometimes seem a little sore, but that could be because of anxiety.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is something really common with SA sufferers, since anxiety causes you to clench your jaw, and that puts stress on the muscles. 

I'd say try to relax more, and cut out the caffeine, if you're suffering from this. I cut out coffee, and it worked wonders for my jaw pain.


----------

